# Hello



## spenna (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi 

My name is Mark and I teach, train and work for Caged Steel. Just thought I would pop in and say hello..... errr hello

Spenna


----------



## MJS (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello Mark and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## arnisador (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 14, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Mark!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello, Mark!


----------



## Hawke (Mar 14, 2008)

Greetings Mark,

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 14, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 14, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## myusername (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome to Martialtalk! I'm a bit of a novice so could you tell us a little about caged steel? I'm guessing its MMA by that name?


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hiya!:wavey:

You forgot to mention that you are a very good pro MMA fighter and also coach some very good fighters! (and put up with James lol!)

Your knowledge will be a very welcome addition to the MMA forum as well as the rest here. I'm on a mission to show MMA in a good light and on par with TMA's.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome board, *spenna*.  

Irene's done a very good job of persuading us (well, at least me) out of our 'barbaric bloodsport' mind-set where MMA is concerned, so for her to get some help countering the stereotypes is a good thing :tup:.

You'll have to change your name tho', we've got too many 'Mark's' around here .

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Mark and welcome to MT.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello Mark, welcome to MT . I'm looking forward to your contributions.


----------



## Drac (Mar 17, 2008)

Greetings Mark and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Bodhisattva (Mar 17, 2008)

spenna said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Mark and I teach, train and work for Caged Steel. Just thought I would pop in and say hello..... errr hello
> 
> Spenna



St. Louis MMA says Welcome to MT!


----------



## iwingchun (Mar 22, 2008)

Hellow my friend, enjoy your stay!!!!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------

